# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΣΥΓΚΟΛΛΗΣΗ PROFI INVERTER 160

## skin_dj

Καλησπερα σε ολους εχω αυτη την ηλεκτροσυγκολληση καποια στιγμη σταματισε να δουλευει αλλαξα εναν πυκνωτη που ειχε φουσκωσει (εχει 2 ο αλλος εμφανισιακα ειναι ενταξει) οποτε ξανα πηρε μπρος και δουλεψε το θεμα μου ειναι οτι τωρα πλεον οταν την δυναμονεις δεν κανει καλο κολημα και κανει και εναν ηχο το ηλεκτροδιο σαν να γρατσουναει μηπως ξερει καποιος απο προσωπικη του πειρα τη μπορει να φταει.


http://www.e-giannakidis.gr/tools/el...-profi-160.htm

----------


## skin_dj

Κανεις???

----------


## jami

Φώτη τον πυκνωτή που άλλαξες τον κόλλησες σωστά;Λογικά θα είχε πολικότητα.Τον έβαλες σωστά;

----------


## skin_dj

Nαι τον εβαλά σωστα τον πυκνωτη συμφωνα με την σωστη πολικοτιτα.

----------

